# "Go wide" sticker



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys.
I'm looking for "go wide" sticker for mk1 cabrio.
Pics to let u know what i mean:
















Thanx,and







for any help


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: "Go wide" sticker (Casper-GT)*

Thats generally referred to as 'Down and Out" - not "go wide"....


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

Go Wide stickers come with H&R spacers... just buy a set


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (kepone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kepone* »_Go Wide stickers come with H&R spacers... just buy a set

he is looking for a specific car
the stickers that came with mine were a mini cooper


----------



## Das Vdub (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (redfred18T)*

http://www.empiregfx.com 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (Das Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Vdub* »_ http://www.empiregfx.com 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

exactly what i'm looking 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
10X










_Modified by Casper-GT at 9:54 AM 2-25-2007_


----------

